# Post pictures of your horses :).



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok so post pictures of your horses/ Your lease horses or anything or even your lesson horse or old one . Please do this to show off your beautiful horses and ponies .Thanks!.


skippy-QH-gelding-white-15 years old-16hh-He loves evreything . He is my boy!.



He is sooo cute . 

Ps. please post and also I am looking for another horse. So than He will have a buddy  .


----------



## EquestrianBabe (Dec 19, 2010)

*Here is my old gelding, Carrot  He died April 2008 from Colic. R.I.P old fella 










He was a great jumper, and very gentle.
*


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting!  I'm sorry for your lost he's beautiful . Also can you tell people about this post and ask to post on here? thanks!. 



Anyone else wanna post!!!??.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

skippy is lovelyyy 
& i love carrots markings 
heres my boy Charlie  20yr old 16hh ex polocrosse TB


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is Kodee!! My little POA!!!! 21 almost 22 year old still Kickin




The nezt one coming up is of before i got him he was porley cared for .... UNTIL I GOT HIM!!!!!!!!!!

The next one is of Kodee like a week after we got him and he already lookin better!!!

Next about two days after we got him!!

This was like last month!!

This was in I think October!!!

This was this month 

( sorry for all the pictures.... I love my little guy!)


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I love those horses.


----------



## walktrotcanterjump (Mar 22, 2010)

This is my first post on here! This is my 16.2 chestnut roan warmblood hope you like him! 








My fave picture of him.
















When he was fat lol!


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

This is my horse Homer.








Skye, my retired hunter.








Tyler, my old lease.


----------



## O So (Aug 21, 2010)

This is Sadie. She is a Paint mare that I am just now starting to work with. I may end up half leasing her, but not sure yet!



















This is my horse, O So! He is my best bud!! Love him to death!!  He is a 2.5 year old Miniature horse. He is a whole wopping 28 inches tall! ( Last time I measured that is.)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

These are my sister's horses and my 2 having fun in the arena:lol:


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Omg! O So is the most adorable thing ever


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Annie*

This is my Little girl Annie. She was absolutley terrified of people when we got her and hadnt been treated very well.. but here she is 3 Months on.















Having a bum Scratch


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!. Love you guys . Lovely,Lovely Horsey's!!!!!!!. I dont understand how some people absouloutly hate horses???. Crazy!!!. Lol thanks!.


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> skippy is lovelyyy
> & i love carrots markings
> heres my boy Charlie  20yr old 16hh ex polocrosse TB


Thank you love . I think youre horse is lovely too . Also sorry I always call my friends love and all it's a habit .. hehe  .


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Well if the picture uploaded.. it is all my group...well there it is... from left to right..Quad 22yr. old gelding, Fancy 22 yr. old mare, Bitsy 1yr old filly, Bella 12 yr. old mare, Dandy 5yr. old gelding and Sissy 9 yr old mare.. All with great personalities.. each one is special in their own way.. love them to pieces


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

Lovely!!! 

Anybody else????


----------



## down2earth1928 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mare, Flicka...10 yr old QH cross; she has four white legs under her leg wraps


----------



## aliloveshorses09 (Jul 23, 2010)

Love them!!. They are georgous .


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

my lease boy and some of his barn mates that i have helped work 
fire mtn outlaw(my boy)-11 yr old arabian gelding out of sierra fadwah 
















Imprint - arabian mare(cant remember her age but shes young) 








fire mtn. black powder and her newest baby missfire (imprints mommy)








missfire now 1 1/2-2 in march already atleast 14.2 








atwater our studdly boy 








my april secret(atwaters daughter) 








annnd you rave -22yr old thoroughbred mare she now only has one eye and has some arthritis :[ poor old girl








dark nugget- younger tb never raced huge brat haha 








not me riding








and these are 2 of my very first horses angel(palomino quarter x) musty(grey mustang)








and my tb that passed away last march soldier








there are more haha but i dont want to overlode you guys haha :]


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

my horse he's just cool too (timmy) in 5 months i it will be our 1 year aniversary lol


----------



## BansheeGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

These are my 6 babies! i hope this works!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

These are my current girls 
First is Bella, my 10yr old Norwegian Fjord that i brought home earlier this month.

Next is my Arabian, Chico. She's 16 yrs old & an awesome riding horse, though we have a love-hate relationship:lol:

The little buckskin is Mouse. She was out of my old WelshXQH mare Ebony, born June 24, 2009. In the first pic she's 3 days old & the 2nd is her at just over a year.
I gave her to my friend last winter but i still call her my baby & see her quite regularly.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

my old 18 y/o arab/appy mare, RUBY (rubik's cube)


my first pony, welsh/qh 7y/o gelding, MOUSE (mighty mouse)










me and my friend's project pony, 10y/o qh/welsh mare, BAY (chesapeake bay) *sorry, not the best pic! shes the pony up front. :lol:*


my love, my life, my heart, my world, VEGAS (a night in vegas) 9 y/o tb/qh gelding, lost his battle against cancer last year. 
 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7132&id=100001132327548

my first break-in filly, ARMANI (armani exchange) now 2y/o qh filly.


and my most recent update, my lease horse. 13y/o imported dutch warmblood mare, MIRA. (mirror mirror on the wall)


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

*Kieran <3*

My 8 year old gelding named Kieran


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

Me and my 15 year old Arabian Gelding Cal (Chianti) He is my first horse and taught me everything.


----------



## monicadunlap (Dec 19, 2010)

This is one of our horses, Jasper. He is our only gelding right now. He's a big boy...that's me behind him. I'm 5'10"...he drawfs me...lol


----------



## Fourpaws (Jan 29, 2010)

none of theses horses are mine but they are horses at my barn.







This is Jupiter. He was my old horse. he is now semi-retired at the age of 29 years old.








This is cutter. he is a devil. like today he attempted to throw me. but usually he never succeeds. (instead i fall of jupi)








this is maggie. she was my lesson horse until she pulled up lame. now i am always riding differant horses. She is turning out to be a terrible mare!


----------



## BansheeGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Aha! I found out how to post photos! I'm only going to post photos of 2 of my horses so here is my bay 16yo arabain and my 20-30yo mini! my first horse and my best little buddy


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Here's my baby!! 7 year old Tennessee Walking Horse gelding Spirit <333


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

arab gelding outlaw :] my love


----------



## horserider321 (Dec 31, 2010)

Everybody has a beautiful and handsome horse! now I want one!


----------

